# L'Oreal HiP cream liners



## nazneen372 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

I've been reading a lot about these and just wondered if you gals could give me some info? Are they limited edition or just a new range that's sticking around?

I'm in England so I'd have to get them off Ebay for a higher price so really would like to know if they're worth it? I've heard the pigment levels are very intense (which is what I need as my eyelashes are black and a lot of liners just get drowned out by them).

I've got Bobbi Brown liners in Ivy and Violet Shimmer, are Teal and Eggplant similar?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 13, 2008)

I own the black one and its very creamy and pigmented. Some times they harden up so you have to warm them up... but they go on smoothly.


----------



## falsefiction (Aug 13, 2008)

i just got the teal and i like it.  it's a little harder than i had hoped, but it could just be my batch.  it's a good color (let me know if you want me to swatch it for you).  i got the purple too, but i haven't tried it yet.  i also got the jane gel liner at the same time for half the price ($5.99 US) and i have to say i might like that one more!  it's a little smoother and the brush it comes with is a lot better to work with on the go.  i feel like if you are going to pay more than the $12 hip usually costs, you might as well get the MAC fluidline.  i was ok with paying it just because it was buy one get one free.


----------



## nazneen372 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks so much for the replies! 

If you could do a swatch that'd be AMAZING. I really can't tell what colour it is from the pics I've seen and it would really help me make a decision


----------



## sofabean (Aug 14, 2008)

hey there, there are some swatches in the swatches forum of some l'oreal hip liners. i really like them and i'd compare them to mac fluidlines, but since you're getting them a bit more pricey since you live in england, you should see how much more or less they cost compared to fluidlines too.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 14, 2008)

there is no creamliner here and so if I want to get them it'll be pricier than if I get them in the US myself, so fluidline is still better off for me..


----------



## Nox (Aug 14, 2008)

I've got five of them: Brown, Eggplant, Teal, Blue, Black.

I will try, if I can, to do a swatch of all five later when I am free to do so.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 14, 2008)

I have Teal, although I love the color, I can't use it because it's soooo hard. I even tried scraping off the top layer, it's like my entire pot is no good.


----------



## Nox (Aug 14, 2008)

I haven't had a problem with using my cream liners, though I have read that other ladies have.  The only one that was noticeably harder than preferable was my Teal liner, but once I got through my first layer, it was very creamy and soft.  Maybe it depends on which batch you got, some of them weren't as well controlled as others, it seems.

Anyhow, here are some swatches.  From left to right: *Black* (matte),  *Brown* (matte),* Blue* (slight shimmer), *Teal* (slight shimmer), *Eggplant* (pearly with slight shimmer).


----------



## nazneen372 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_I haven't had a problem with using my cream liners, though I have read that other ladies have.  The only one that was noticeably harder than preferable was my Teal liner, but once I got through my first layer, it was very creamy and soft.  Maybe it depends on which batch you got, some of them weren't as well controlled as others, it seems.

Anyhow, here are some swatches.  From left to right: *Black* (matte),  *Brown* (matte),* Blue* (slight shimmer), *Teal* (slight shimmer), *Eggplant* (pearly with slight shimmer).












_

 
OMG thank you thank you thank you! that is SO helpful for me. From this I realise I need the black, brown and teal but can do without the eggplant as it's quite close to Bobbi Brown's violet. The teal is amazing!

I've heard the black is really BLACK whereas I think the Fluidline black is lighter and I'm looking for really intense pigmentation (ideally I'd get the MAC Kohl Power pencils but they really irritated my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 1, 2008)

I absolutely love the cream liners I believe I own the whole HIP line including the foundations and those wack glittery bronzers (have no idea why someone would want a glitter bronzed face?) The black one dried out really quickly but I love it for smokey eyes ts the best how are you guys getting them back creamy after they dry out? With direct heat? Please tell I would love to bring back my black gel liner!

~Lala~


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have these and while the shades are nice, they dry out pretty quickly.  I have had my Fluidline longer and it hasn't dried out whereas my Hip cream liner has a lot.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 1, 2008)

Yea I just noticed mine is starting to dry out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta get another one.  I had it since the spring tho...so I guess that's a good time?  I just didn't get to use it enough due to my allergies being really bad and all earlier in the year.  I guess you could apply heat to it since it is creamy...maybe put a blow dryer to it a bit.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have almost all of the colors.  I use the teal as a light e/s sometimes.  It is a little harder than I prefer, but great color... I am NW47, MUFE 85/180


----------



## sparletta (Sep 4, 2008)

I really, really love these.  I have the teal and navy blue one, and even though I'm a diehard fludiline fan, I find that there is no similar color in the fluidlines.  Granted, they are a little harder, but I finally found the fix to that- I added a drop of eyeliner mixing medium in it and mixed it a bit, and it went on BEAUTIFULLY. 

They're always on sale here in drugstores for buy one, get one free, or buy one, get one half off- you could always get someone to CP them for ya.


----------



## iliang25 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have all the colors except the teal...no drying on any of them..they stay longer than my smashbox jetset.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Sep 4, 2008)

I love mine. They go on like a dream and lasts forever, but my fave by far is the teal. Luvs Luvs Luvs it!


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 11, 2008)

I have black and teal........I think I like them better than the fluidline


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have Black, Teal and Midnight Blue. Although I like my fluidline better than the H.I.P cream liners.


----------



## K_ashanti (Dec 11, 2008)

i have all of them  and i love them esp the purple and teal, haven had any prob with mines and i had them over a year, still creamy and as smooth as ever!!!


----------



## perfecttenn (Dec 15, 2008)

I have three of the HIP cream liners, black, blue, and teal and I like them.  I've experience with the black and blue sometimes, that they make my eyes itch, but then again I have sensitive eyes so that just might be me.  I did a look the other day, which I made a tutorial of for a Holiday look, using the teal and I'm in love with it!  The HIP liners are my first experience with cream liners, so I don't have anything to compare them to, but so far I really do like them.  They're also very long lasting, but can be a pain to get off.  I definitely recommend eye makeup remover when trying to get them off.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Dec 15, 2008)

I have Teal, Brown and Midnight Blue. Love them all. They are very vibrant as well.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 16, 2008)

i only have the midnight blue. i was mesmerized by the color from the bottom of the jar and its soooo pretty. they are a lil harder than a fluidline, but they apply very smoothly.


----------



## candicenoelle (Dec 16, 2008)

I have all 5 - Teal, Blue, Eggplant, Brown & Black and absolutely love them! They apply so smoothly and last all throughout the day!!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd recommend the _Sleek_ Ink pots from Superdrug, they have a lovely range of colours and can be used as eyeshadows as well as liners, plus they only cost £3.99! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HTH


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 16, 2008)

If yours are drying out, spray them with Fix+, mix it with a mini spatula-thingy, and let it soak in for a couple hours. It makes them creamy and smooth again. At least, it worked for me...


----------

